# When will the IBO start holding clubs to standards?



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I was there today as well, fantastic grounds but brutal course, and rubbish targets. How do you find out if you won or not, no one told us.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

The targets were very beat up and needed to be up graded. It would have been nice to have a bite to eat after being on the coarse for 5 hours.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, for starts if the IBO has a state or regional Director I'd be in his or her ear.... I've been known to go farther, like right to the top.


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

The situation will be discussed with all parties involved!!!


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

It better be, Myself and others will be discussing it with Ken at Bedford, wether he likes it or not.


----------



## krud (Jun 2, 2009)

The guy that runs Active is an IBO state rep.


----------



## krud (Jun 2, 2009)

One of the biggest problems with targets is that there is no standard target. When you shoot a Vegas target, NFAA 5 spot, field archery target, no matter who makes it the scoring rings are the same. Delta, McKenzie, Rhinehart, B&M, Symblex, are all different. Is the IBO going to tell all clubs that in order to hold a shoot they must conform to one target brand? $$$$! The targets where very poor in appearance, a couple you had to really look at to determine the scoring lines when pulling arrows. Some brands on a brand new target you can't see the lines until you are up there. Some brands people have a hard time shooting them because they are unfamiliar with the location of the X ring if they have not seen them before. The targets at Active shoudl have stopped all the arrows without any going to the fletch. Frankly some of the repairs were easier to hold on the X ring because it stuck out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I avoided shooting the Ontario qualifier this year because the targets at Port Colborne are really bad, the sort of things most clubs just leave out for winter.
Going to the NY state champs to qualify I thought I would get a strong field, good course and good targets. I got a good course although some small targets were stretched a bit, I didn't see any other recurve bows there and the targets were poor. I would shoot there again any day because of the grounds and I understand that targets are big money but I would like to see at least a few decent ones.
Without a website I still don't know how you find out the final results, do they get posted anywhere?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Its nice they rotate the state championships around every two years. Too bad they don't do the same for the nationals. Typical IBO politics. Glad I didn't waste my time on a 4 hour plus ride. Won't waste it next year either.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

damnyankee said:


> It better be, Myself and others will be discussing it with Ken at Bedford, wether he likes it or not.


Good, bad or indifferent; The man said it would be discussed. I would have thanked him instead of giving what could be deemed a threat.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I know Rudy personnally, Not a threat at all...He was there shooting so he knows all is truth.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes Rudy is a great guy. I'm sure things will be addressed.
Thanks NY state rep


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

again i will say this happened at the same club 5 years ago and nothing was done , they got it back and same thing. some archers take the IBO big shoots as a measure of their accomplishment ., which they should. 5 years ago my friend tied in hunter for 1st and got beat on x s and did not even get a trophy for 2nd in a huge class at a state championship.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

At least he knew his position, there was nothing showing that this year.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

they had scores inside on a board.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I looked for them when I handed my card in but there was nothing there. I guess being recurves we were finished way before most so they hadn't marked them up yet. Will they be posted online anywhere?


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

If you hold a state championship you should be held to a standard. A target list should be followed and in new condition. Scores and prizes should be presented and posted in a timely manner!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Well said 





cenochs said:


> If you hold a state championship you should be held to a standard. A target list should be followed and in new condition. Scores and prizes should be presented and posted in a timely manner!


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

every one had to shoot it ,whats the staggered stakes have to do with it?what do you consider sketchy shots? only reason it took me 5 hours was because we were stuck behind two 6 man mbo shooters that spent more time looking for arrows that missed. took me 4hours to shoot 20 targets at the worlds i also know gus who have shot this course on a regular basis and had no real complaints to me it was a typical day your not at a national shoot or a cupcake festival flame me if you want


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Bigjono said:


> I looked for them when I handed my card in but there was nothing there. I guess being recurves we were finished way before most so they hadn't marked them up yet. Will they be posted online anywhere?


I have been in contact with the POC for the shoot. I was told I would be emailed the results of this shoot this week. When I receive them I will start a NYS IBO championship results thread in the NE shoots section of regional shoots. 

Sent from my stupid damn phone!!!!!


----------



## hoyt275 (Mar 17, 2005)

The IBO NYS shoot was originally slated to another location and then taken away... what a mistake


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

BIG mistake Double J would have put on a proffessional state shoot, 6 man groups? that's another violation of IBO rules.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I am just dreaming and thinking beating in a day of work but what if the IBO or even the ASA sponsor each states championship buy donating targets have like a mobile target trailer and a rep help organize and over see the placement of targets. I don't know exactly how it would work but they could advertise on their website and help get local sponsors for each shoot.. For example Kentucky could get Scott CBE/Elite to sponsor a KY state tournament where they would donate prize money or the money for the targets. Just Ideas off the top of my head I am bored at work!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I like your thinking. Rather than sell them off at the end of the worlds, keep them as state champ targets. Perhaps the new Rinehart federation will be doing that


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

ibo use to give a target break to the club years ago


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

The IBO is killing it's self slowly, and seems to care less.....And I'm not from New York, and didn't shoot at this Tourney....Just thinking that it seems to be the way things are said to be in most States that have IBO qualifiers....Harperman


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Harperman said:


> The IBO is killing it's self slowly, and seems to care less.....And I'm not from New York, and didn't shoot at this Tourney....Just thinking that it seems to be the way things are said to be in most States that have IBO qualifiers....Harperman


Last year at Mt Trail NY State IBO Championship it was a great course. Well run no issues. Same at the PA States
Its up to the club to put up a good shoot primarily 
If everyone had a nice course, excellent targets, equipment checks, everything run by the books like a National level type atmosphere they would double the attendance at this shoot next year. Instead Id be surprised if they get even half the attendance next time. Sounds like if the IBO was smart they'd change it for a different club next year,who knows? ???


----------



## krud (Jun 2, 2009)

damnyankee said:


> BIG mistake Double J would have put on a proffessional state shoot, 6 man groups? that's another violation of IBO rules.


 Where in the rules does it say the maxium number of shooters in a group, also where does it say top 3 shooters per class have a have there equipment checked?


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Last year at Mt Trail NY State IBO Championship it was a great course. Well run no issues. Same at the PA States
> Its up to the club to put up a good shoot primarily
> If everyone had a nice course, excellent targets, equipment checks, everything run by the books like a National level type atmosphere they would double the attendance at this shoot next year. Instead Id be surprised if they get even half the attendance next time. Sounds like if the IBO was smart they'd change it for a different club next year,who knows? ???


Hey I almost forgot about last years pa states. Did Deckers ever send out plaques?? Great shoot but I am pretty sure some people have a plaque in waiting..........still......

Sent from my stupid damn phone!!!!!


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

krud said:


> Where in the rules does it say the maxium number of shooters in a group, also where does it say top 3 shooters per class have a have there equipment checked?


It is in the Equipment failure section of the rules for group size: 
d. If three or more archers remain in the group, they may continue shooting. If two or fewer remain, they must join the following group (so long as it does not result in a group of six or more) or step aside and wait for range official before proceeding. If range officials are not readily available, then the group should proceed through the range to the check station.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

tweeter196 said:


> Hey I almost forgot about last years pa states. Did Deckers ever send out plaques?? Great shoot but I am pretty sure some people have a plaque in waiting..........still......
> 
> Sent from my stupid damn phone!!!!!


I didn't place for a plaque, I have no idea????? Maybe call Jerry he's the one running it.


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds like lots of shooters would like to improve this shoot. Time to put the names in and get the shoot at your club. Then you can do things right!


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

We have an IBO club near me that shoots rhinehart targets and shoots different yardages than the IBO.... if you arent going to hold to IBO practices why be an IBO club? i refuse to shoot there anylonger


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

> Sounds like lots of shooters would like to improve this shoot. Time to put the names in and get the shoot at your club. Then you can do things right!


Well said, we as archers who like to shoot good courses don't realize the work it takes to set them. We are very blessed in Michigan, to have allot of good clubs all over the state


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Thing is i do know what it takes to put on events, This club doesn't deserve another year, as the IBO States are a two year bid.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

I shot with a guy at the IBO worlds in 2010 at NY. We were out shooting and after the first few targets he said we score targets werid.
I asked him what he meant. He said " we scored 10, 8, 5 at my IBO qualifier"

seems that an IBO qualifer should have IBO rules, 11, 10,8,5


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

IBO rules at an ibo shoot...makes sense.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NC100Kurt said:


> Sounds like lots of shooters would like to improve this shoot. Time to put the names in and get the shoot at your club. Then you can do things right!


DY knows how to put a shoot on for sure....one of the best in the biz.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I've known Rudy for years, I promise you that he will do everything within his power and ability to take care the problem.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

State Championships


All requirements are the same as local qualifiers except a Host has the opportunity to hold a IBO state Championship for two consecutive years. After the first year, they will have ten days after the final day of their State Championship to re-apply by sending in a sanction form to sanction the second year. On or after the 11th day, sanctions forms will be accepted from other potential host clubs.
Sanction forms will be accepted for a new State Championship Host location no more then 180 days in advance of the present year’s event.


So here is the written word from my Rep. hand book. I would bet if it was a bad as it seems and Rudy was there, they will have to make the changes. If I was a person who wanted to hold this shoot, I would be having my form in the mail.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Ok back to the top...SO IBO When is stuff gonna change?? PA State shoot a flop, Now the Maryland shoot a joke! Where are the standards Mr Watkins?


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

i doubt any thing will be done . we have tried to put our hat in the ring to have the shoot again . we were told we cant and the shoot will be there again, in not so many words.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

I thought the ohio shoot was a good course but i think these state shoots should be better organized and taken more serious. Still dont think scores are posted.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Glad to hear the Ohio shoot was good, Great turnout!


----------

